# Lost paddle on Bailey



## Captain-Disaster (Aug 24, 2011)

Hey if ya'll could keep an eye out for a carbon AT2 Standard bent shaft that was lost just below supermax yesterday that would be great. It's got green tape on the hand grips and my name is written on both blades.

Anyone who finds I will repay in copious amounts of beer.

Thanks guys! 


Happy paddles!

David Hanks
406-531-1347


----------



## Captain-Disaster (Aug 24, 2011)

*paddle found*

Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## badswimmer (Jul 13, 2006)

no worries bro- glad you got it back in time, thx for the great reward! Go buy a paint pen and rewrite your # & info big & clear, safe travels!


----------



## Captain-Disaster (Aug 24, 2011)

I'll definitely do that. Thanks again! Hope ya'll had a killer weekend! Hope to paddle with you soon.


----------

